# Ow ow ow ow



## vicky1804 (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi everyone, Not sure much a rant but here goes,

Firstly I know Englands NHS needs more money etc but the way I was messed about by one hospital, doctor and nurse during this is unbelievable.

I actually cried twice out of frustration. I was in agony and they didnt appear to care.

Had an accident at work on Thursday night. Slipped on a wet floor and wacked my thumb on my right hand on a tiled wall.
It hurt like mad.
After an xrays iv broken my thumb in 3 places.Split it down the middle from the tip to the first joint, then a small one from that joint to the next and the last one is from my upper most joint at an angle, that bit of bone is loose!
Sent me to hospital yesterday morning to have an op to put a wire in but decided not to.

Decided to put a splint on. Didnt make it home before I was screaming in agony. Went to drop in centre who took it off and it instantly helped. Back to hosital and they decided to put a cast on. Got to pick the colours so ts bright Pink




lol

Still in a lot of pain, got the cast for 4 weeks and then it will be re assessed. Im right handed so im having to have my food cut up as I cant hold anything. Managed for the most part to dress myself, but needed help pulling my tracky bottoms up.

I also hit the counter when I fell and I have 2 very large,very black bruises on my bum. Sometimes they hurt more lol

This has taken ages to type


----------



## divadoll (Mar 20, 2011)

ouch!  You'd get that in any health care system.


----------



## llehsal (Mar 20, 2011)

Ouch is right!!  I agree with Divadoll....I can't even talk about here.  If I go in the hospital with a broken thumb...I might get seen last.  Everything else may be higher priority.  Make sure u rest it though.


----------



## LAminerals (Mar 23, 2011)

Hoping you recover quickly and the pain eases up. That sounds like it was quite a fall! And bless your soul for typing all that with no right thumb!


----------



## GlamBrulee (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm sorry :/ that really stinks.  But unfortunately I agree with the other girls, most health care systems are awful.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 4, 2011)

ooomg that sounds soooo painful &gt;&lt; I'm so sorry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Hopefully you'll feel better soon


----------



## Amendria (May 5, 2011)

Oh my god, that's terrible. Praying for a speedy recovery, Get lots of rest!


----------

